# Tint - Reputable places; Orlando, FL.



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, I've been monitoring this board for a few months now and ultimately, this board is what pushed me over the edge to finally get a GTO ('06 Blk M6). My question is this, is there anyone familiar with a reputable tinting business here in Orlando, FL. If so I'd love to hear where to go to finally get my tint done.

I was thinking of 20% all around but then I began to think that perhaps 15% would be better (Florida heat is unbearable during the summer). I'd like to hear what % other Floridians have, too.

Oh, I've had the Goat since Halloween and I am loving every minute of it. I have yet to mod it except for turning up the amp a notch or two. I'd love to get some extra hp out of it but I am not quite sure that I want to cough up the $$$, hehe. Anyway, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GNSS (Dec 29, 2005)

If you want to drive to Orange city I can hook you up with a great tinter!! They have done several cars for me over the years and they are top notch!!
I get the really dark tint there too:cool 

Jeff


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't comment on places in Orlando, but the place here in Pensacola was pretty good.

I went 15% on the back three and 25% on the front two. It's night and day different in the summer, especially if you use a windshield sunscreen as well.

One thing to note, I have noticed its LOTS harder to turn on unlit roads at night with 25, let alone 15. That's pretty much what the tint guy told me, saying that he used to run 15 all around and got to where he had to roll his windows down at night most of the time. 

I went with top-end 3M tint all around (guaranteed forever), with 99% UV block. It cost me like $225 plus tax. Sorry for the HUGE pic, I don't feel like resizing it right now.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

That tint looks really good. I thank that's what I might go with but I've still got to find a good place here in Orlando. I'll start my search this next week, though, as I am off on Friday and would like to get it done then. If anyone does know of a good tinter in Orlando I would love to hear from. Thanks.


----------

